# Family photographer



## Warrigal (May 29, 2016)

My son in law is a freelance photographer.
He recently posted this photo on Facebook.

I'm still tying to work out how he captured this image.


----------



## Falcon (May 29, 2016)

Is she lying on her back?


----------



## Warrigal (May 29, 2016)

I don't think so. Look at her hair. It is subject to gravity aligned to her body. 
I think she might be in the act of leaping up. She is a dancer, I believe.


----------

